# Koblenz



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

[/ font]
At last the time has come for us to visit Germany incorporating a stop at Goldschmitt for some work on the van.
We intend to spend a couple of nights at Koblenz on the way to Waldürn to take in the Christmas markets.
Could someone tell me the best Stellplatz or campsite to stay at Friday 11th and Saturday 12th while visiting Koblenz.
Many thanks
Mashy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there's a stellplatz in Koblenz. The capmsite is OK though, and centrally located at the confluence of the Rhine & Mosel. Not sure whether it's open this time of year :?:


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I don't think there's a stellplatz in Koblenz. The capmsite is OK though, and centrally located at the confluence of the Rhine & Mosel. Not sure whether it's open this time of year :?:


Is this the site you mean <www.camping-rhein-mosel> ?

I think its is only open from April to October. We stayed there once. The facilities are a bit tired, but it is handy for Koblenz.

There were a couple of MHs parked up on the carpark near the Deutchen Eck, on the Rhine side if that makes sense

Doug


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

when i was in koblenz i used to park around the back end of the hospital and never had a problem there look for the schultz hotel bays opposite


----------



## bazooka01 (Nov 25, 2009)

*air koblenz*

air at koben gondorf by mosel 5 euroes not far from koblenze 
baz


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

unfortunately, Koblenz is one of Germany's less MH-friendly towns. All stellplatz sites that once existed have been closed down. In addition, the camp site Rhein-Mosel is only open from April to October.

The only alternative I could think of would be the camp site Moselbogen, a little bit west of Koblenz, but with public transport connection.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

about 5 , 6 miles below koblenz , there is a town braubach , there is a aire , stalplats, beside the rhien should be open , if not , there is parkingabout 150 mtrs before where the tourist bus s park in the summer . it is a very friendly town , you will get no problems , i will proberly be there myself as we head off tomorrow , also there is a train station across the road where you can get a train into koblenz


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, There is a site in Koblenz that is open all year round it is the Campingplatz Gulser Moselbogen, The address is, Am Gulser Moselbogen, 56072, Koblenz, Tel +491 261 44474, You can find details at www.moselbogen.de , Great town lots to see.

Also when you get to Goldschmitt, I am assuming you are going to Walldurn, That is also a nice little town, If you don't get finished till late at night stay there overnight again, we made the mistake of leaving and we hit some very bad weather and failed to find anywhere to park up, that was about same time of year as well, Have a good trip.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have just returned (1 hr ago) from a tour of the Xmas markets and koblenz is not a place i would put on my list.
Whilst the old part of the town is interesting and the waterfront a must, I found that the markets at Koln was better. There are about 5 xmas markets in the town alone but the area around the cathedral especially attractive.
Our favourite however was at Rudesheim for ease of getting around and general atmosphere. The restaurants are particularly good but make sure you are hungary when you go in.

Tom


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Mashy,

We stayed at the site Boff mentioned (see link), Camping Moselbogen (in Koblenz-Guls). We had a scooter to get into Koblenz but we also walked in along the river. Nice walk but long, about 8km 8O 

The campsite was 18 euros a night and as for public transport, the train station was only a ten minute walk and the bus stop is about 15 minutes.

I agree that it is not the best of Christmas Markets and we have seen a few over the last week including Trier and Koln which has a total of severn spread around. 

Hope this helps :wink: 

Dean


----------

